# Where is the TUG packing list?



## EAM (May 28, 2009)

Where is the TUG packing list?  It was on the advice page before the advice page became free.

Never mind, I found it the third time I looked at the advice page.


----------



## Cathyb (May 28, 2009)

where did you find it -- I need it now


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 28, 2009)

*Is T. U. G. A Wealth Of Knowledge Or What ?*




Cathyb said:


> where did you find it -- I need it now


Click here for the complete list. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We don't take much of that stuff along with us.  We're too happy-go-lucky to go to all that trouble. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 11, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here for the complete list.
> 
> 
> _Full Disclosure*:*_  We don't take much of that stuff along with us.  We're too happy-go-lucky to go to all that trouble.
> ...



OMG, if there was some law somewhere that REQUIRED one to do all that before traveling, I doubt I'd ever leave the house again


----------



## KauaiMark (Aug 12, 2009)

*You DO realize that this is a bit of a joke, right?*



laurac260 said:


> OMG, if there was some law somewhere that REQUIRED one to do all that before traveling, I doubt I'd ever leave the house again



This list started from various BBS suggestions on what different people felt was "necessary" stuff to bring on vacation. 

The A.R. in the title was a subtle poke at the "*A*nal *R*etentive" types who just "can't leave home without it!"

As Yoda might counsel: Choose wisely


----------



## laurac260 (Aug 12, 2009)

KauaiMark said:


> This list started from various BBS suggestions on what different people felt was "necessary" stuff to bring on vacation.
> 
> The A.R. in the title was a subtle poke at the "*A*nal *R*etentive" types who just "can't leave home without it!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 12, 2009)

40 foot high cube trailer required


----------

